
Chicxulub asteroid that killed the dinosaurs caused massive global warming - DrScump
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2170015-asteroid-that-killed-the-dinosaurs-caused-massive-global-warming
======
DrScump
The paper:

[http://science.sciencemag.org/content/early/2018/05/24/scien...](http://science.sciencemag.org/content/early/2018/05/24/science.aap8525)

More detail on the K-Pg Extinction Event:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cretaceous%E2%80%93Paleogene_e...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cretaceous%E2%80%93Paleogene_extinction_event)

